# Traveling



## deoniphone3 (27/4/17)

Hi i just wnt to find out about traveling over to dubai with vape gear, im sending my brother a starter kit back with his wife dont want her to get in trouble. If anybody can assist please

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/


----------

